# @@ ادخل انصر الاسلام دينك @@



## ali1001 (26 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أعد التلفزيون الفرنسي إستفتاء عن أهم الديانات في العالم وأكثرها إعتناقا وهذا هو الرابط 

http://www.arte-tv.com/fr/934300.htm 

فأرجو منكم باسم الإسلام التصويت للرفع من هيبة الإسلام بين الديانات الأخرى 

طريقة التصويت هي 

في السؤال الأول الاختيار الخامس 
Musulmane 
أما بقية الأسئلة اختر الجواب الأول ما عدا السؤال قبل الأخير اختر الجواب الثاني 
Une regle de vie 
والسؤال الأخير اختر الإجابة التي تناسب عمرك. 
أتمنى من الجميع التصويت .. 
صوت مانت خسران شي كلها 10 ثوان من وقتك .. 
شرح الأسئلة .. 
السؤال الأول : 
أي الأديان الأقرب والذي ترتاح له نفسك ؟ 
? De quelle religion vous sentez-vous le plus proche 
الجواب: الإسلام Musulmane 
السؤال الثاني: 
هل أنت مؤمن ؟ 
? Etes-vous croyant 
الجواب: نعم Oui 
السؤال الثالث: 
هل تحضر مكان العبادة ( هل تذهب للمسجد مثلاً) ؟ 
?Fréquentez-vous un lieu de culte 
الجواب: بانتظام Regulièrement 
السؤال الرابع: 
هل تمارس العبادة؟ 
? Pratiquez-vous la prière 
الجواب: بانتظام. Regulièrement 
السؤال الخامس: 
هل يجب على المسئولين الدينيين أن يناقشوا موضوعات حديث السّاعة ؟ 
? Les autorités religieuses doivent-elles prendre position sur les thèmes d'actualité 
الجواب: نعم على الكل Oui sur tous 
السؤال السادس: 
هل تعتقد أن الدين يجيب على حاجيات الفرد؟ 
? Pensez-vous que la religion répond aux attentes de l'individu 
الإجابة: نعم. Oui 
السؤال السابع: 
الدين بالنسبة لك: La religion est-elle pour vous : 
الجواب: قاعدة حياة Une règle de vie 
السؤال الثامن: 
في أي فئة تصنف عمرك ؟ 
? Dans quelle tranche d'age vous situez-vous ? 
الجواب: تحت 20 سنة 
بين 20- 35 سنة 
بين 35 - 55 سنة 
اكبر من 55 

ثم اضغط على voter للتصويت 
وسوف تري نتيجة التصويت بشاشة اخري حال ضغطك على التصويت 
وابشروا بالخير الاسلام هو الاعلى نسبة والحمد لله 
وانشروها بالمنتديات الله يعز الاسلام



لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله 


****** 

و أرجوا منكم إخواني و أخواتي أن تنشروا هذا الخبر بالبريد الإلكتروني أو في منتديات أخرى 
وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير و الصلاح 
الواجب على كل مسلم ان يصوت نصرة لدين الاسلام والمسلمين 
للامانه الموضوع منقول...


----------



## فتوح (26 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً تم التصويت


----------



## TAHER_IE (28 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا تم التصويت


----------



## مراعي (28 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## Abdel-Naser (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخي وتم التصويت والحمدلله الاسلام في المرتبة الاولى وبفارق كبير


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (14 مارس 2007)

لااله الا الله.................


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## صفوان اصف (26 مارس 2007)

ربنا تقبل منا انك سميع عليم.بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (26 مارس 2007)

تم التصويت


----------



## خيري الشريف (6 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وأكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## حمادة راس (12 مايو 2007)

mille merci


----------



## أبو ابراهيم الورد (13 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك .....تم التصويت .....وهذا اقل واجب لنصرة دين الإسلام.....وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## bazokka (13 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير وتم التصويت والحمد لله واللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (25 مايو 2007)

تم التصويت جزاك الله خير


----------



## Shibani (26 مايو 2007)

بارك الله في الاخ كاتب الموضوع وجزاه الله 1000 خير وبارك الله في كل من صوت للاسلام


----------

